

BlackBerry vs iPhone: What If There Is No Winner? - tici_88
http://7thursdays.wordpress.com/2008/07/03/blackberry-vs-iphone-what-if-there-is-no-winner/

======
danw
Hopefully the winner will be webkit. With iPhone, Android and Nokia S60 all
using webkit for their browsers users will become accustomed to better mobile
web experiences, like iphone.facebook.com. This may pressure manufacturers to
switch to webkit to also let their users use iphone web apps, leading to a
more harmonious thingy

